# Knives



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Just bought those Kraft 1 piece knife, man what a knife, best I ever had


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I have one of those, I like it. did you get the one with or without the orange grip? Brand new out of the box I found it to be VERY stiff, but it's breaking in nicely :thumbsup: I also have a set of Kraft 10 & 12" knives. I like those as well


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

Does anyone use the blue steel Mint-Craft knifes ?
I really like them http://hand-tools.hardwarestore.com/25-94-drywall-taping-knives/ergo-taping-knife-605793.aspx


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Are you talking about those solid stainless knives? When I first saw those I thought "man, that thing would be slippery with wet hands", and then they added the grip. What do you like about it? I've toyed with the idea of getting one, if only because I doubt the blade would ever snap off when reefing on it.....


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

mmmm


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Came across these nice knifes at a local Home Hardware. Benchmark brand, not their lower end but a better quality knife with hardwood handle. I bought 2-4" and 2-5" and now hardly touch my other 4s and 5s. Any Canadians out ther should check it out.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

fr8train said:


> I have one of those, I like it. did you get the one with or without the orange grip? Brand new out of the box I found it to be VERY stiff, but it's breaking in nicely :thumbsup: I also have a set of Kraft 10 & 12" knives. I like those as well


no grip, but sme cloth tape will fix that, still I have no prob with em and also thought they were stiff but I like em and they work great


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Came across these nice knifes at a local Home Hardware. Benchmark brand, not their lower end but a better quality knife with hardwood handle. I bought 2-4" and 2-5" and now hardly touch my other 4s and 5s. Any Canadians out ther should check it out.


Lemme geuss they are paying you to post there photo:blink:


----------



## saskataper (Mar 6, 2011)

I've got the 4, 5 and 6" kraft stainless and love them, really comfortable, well balanced and easy to keep clean and no issues with being slippery. My 6 is pretty much always in my pocket and has pretty good flex to it, the 4 on the other hand is extremely stiff.


----------



## TonyM (Aug 4, 2008)

I bought one of those Kraft knives, tried it once and chucked it in my bucket. The blade is too thick so it's stiff as...... 
Good for scraping floors.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

TonyM said:


> I bought one of those Kraft knives, tried it once and chucked it in my bucket. The blade is too thick so it's stiff as......
> Good for scraping floors.


Must be from Liver Puddle "F%ck You I'll cut you with my Knife", a typical term used there":jester:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Are you familiar with our Liverpudlian friends, BazookaJoe?:blink:


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Are you familiar with our Liverpudlian friends, BazookaJoe?:blink:


A buddy of mine is from Liver Puddle, I know a bit about them


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Lemme geuss they are paying you to post there photo:blink:


Naa Joe - nothing as devious as that. They are just such a little known of product that I couldn't Google a photo for the knife. Too bad because they are a very pretty knife, very pretty. Smooth handles with dark skin that feel good in your hands and a nice shining face.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Naa Joe - nothing as devious as that. They are just such a little known of product that I couldn't Google a photo for the knife. Too bad because they are a very pretty knife, very pretty. Smooth handles with dark skin that feel good in your hands and a nice shining face.


Like this one here


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> Like this one here


 floor scraper


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

No way guys - not these cheap plastic handled crap. Benchmark has an upper line of knifes with a hardwood handle and quality steel. I tried googling and after several minutes finally found a pic.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

What a beauty - gives me a woody !


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> No way guys - not these cheap plastic handled crap. Benchmark has an upper line of knifes with a hardwood handle and quality steel. I tried goggling and after several minutes finally found a pic.


You like the wood handles, really :blink:

What about the hammer end, to hit tabs in:blink:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> Like this one here


Have one of this for spotting and the blade got loose, so I took it back no receipt and they handed me a new one. 

Life time tools guys! 

Pay once play for ever.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Exactly ! The blades fall off those crappy ones. Dont care how many free replacements they give me, It isn't worth the trouble to bring it back to the store for less than 10 bucks. The one I show has the steel as a continuous piece right to the back with hardwood on each side, so still has plenty of strength for hitting things. The wood is hard enough as well for most applications we use them for.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudstar said:


> Have one of this for spotting and the blade got loose, so I took it back no receipt and they handed me a new one.
> 
> Life time tools guys!
> 
> Pay once play for ever.


HHHmmmmm









Benchmark is what [email protected] tire sells right

so what if it gets a nick or a ding in it, or someone like 2buckjr leaves a knife in a bucket of water over night, and a month down the road it snaps. will they replace it.

How many years will they honour the tool ????


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

No I think Crappy Tire has Mastercraft and other brands. Benchmark is Home Hardware. And no I dont get any drywall tape there. Good luck on "dooing" Celine Dion 2 Buck.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

The smaller sister of the other brown beauty


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Tried this on for a while with the swing out phillips screwdriver. Didn't like the feel of it and went back to carrying a seperate screwdriver in my pocket instead.


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> Tried this on for a while with the swing out phillips screwdriver. Didn't like the feel of it and went back to carrying a seperate screwdriver in my pocket instead.


This tool here is made by benchmark too:yes:

Except it sets those screws a lot faster:yes:

And if somebody don't like it, then they can send the rocker back to do his job right:yes:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Some of the better boarding crews here pride themselves on having all their screws done right and its a foggy friday before you ever find they missed one. Other crews not so lucky. You can bitch about it and if there is lots have them come back, but usually we just do it for them and MOVE ON.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Here is another Home Hardware knife I have in 6 inch. Similar to the Hyde tool. It makes me wonder if the same manufacturer made them both. Despite the metal end, they tend to break apart after too much usage as a hammer.


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

I am on a roll so posting one of my favourite 10 inch blades. The Richard Ergo Grip. I prefer the feel of this handle to the Marshalltown.


----------



## chris (Apr 13, 2011)

we like the Embee wood handeled 6" knives and Hyde curved handel 8. 10. and 12", Knives are disposable so dont spend too much


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> I am on a roll so posting one of my favourite 10 inch blades. The Richard Ergo Grip. I prefer the feel of this handle to the Marshalltown.


I knew a guy named D!ck who bought Richard knives because they already had his name on them :laughing: The one you posted kinda looks like one though....:blink:


----------



## E.K Taper (Jun 15, 2011)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> A buddy of mine is from Liver Puddle, I know a bit about them


 Is this your mate?


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

E.K Taper said:


> Is this your mate?
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=STIvNjWobzA&feature=related




Awwwe man who shot that video of me and my Buddy from Liverpuddle


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> This tool here is made by benchmark too:yes:
> 
> Except it sets those screws a lot faster:yes:
> 
> And if somebody don't like it, then they can send the rocker back to do his job right:yes:


Sh%t 2Buck I had it out with the 2 Big Bosses the other day, all I said is if I have to Light Check this place out the Roc-stars can spend 20 mins at the end of their job taking screws out bubbled board or whatever, the bosses agreed with me, they had a polite chat with the Roc-stars and you should see the work these fellas are slamming out now MINT:


----------



## Mudshark (Feb 8, 2009)

Bazooka-Joe said:


> Sh%t 2Buck I had it out with the 2 Big Bosses the other day, all I said is if I have to Light Check this place out the Roc-stars can spend 20 mins at the end of their job taking screws out bubbled board or whatever, the bosses agreed with me, they had a polite chat with the Roc-stars and you should see the work these fellas are slamming out now MINT:


What - You don't normally light check?


----------



## fr8train (Jan 20, 2008)

I think what he means is that if he has to do mandatory QC as part of his job, then so should the hangers. We have to check with a light to make sure we haven't missed anything, they should go around and make sure all of their screws are in, etc etc


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

hyde knifes are the boss ....hands down.:yes:


----------



## Mudstar (Feb 15, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> HHHmmmmm
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There better then the richards and its home hardware with life time warranted with there brand name on it is what I was told.


----------



## Bazooka-Joe (Dec 31, 2010)

Mudshark said:


> What - You don't normally light check?



Read again...."if I have to go over it they can do their own work"


----------

